# Go Aerosol



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is it, this is what we have all been waiting for, and I thought I seen it all, this one is for the record books, hay this stuff is one step glue and primer, use it on abs and pvc, this stuff is a joke.

I seen a can of it sitting at the supply house, and it says UPC Pending, yea like it will get approved for use.


Image Here: http://www.a-s-m.com/imglib/PVC_spray_weld_.jpg


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Nothing green about that product is there.What a joke.What about over-spray,and spraying in confined spaces.I have a goatee,masks never completely seal with facial hair and who wants to wear a mask to run dwv anyways.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

But you can spray it on outside down, thats has to be a plus.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It doesn't work on copper.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry killer, guess you get the chance to try it, I can't wait, once it's approved, thats all I will use. (NOT)


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I am always willing to take a look at something new. Much of it I will reject after a closer look.

This?

I don't even have to take a closer look to reject it. WHO thought this was a good idea? How many flaws can you think of right off the top of your head? Here are a few to start out with...

1. Overspray = waste.

2. I don't have the time to sit there and twist my pipe or my wrist around. 

3. How do you do the inside of a fitting socket without getting it all over the inside of the fitting?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Wait till it gets into all the Box Stores out there, DIY'er are going to buy it and you can bet they will use it.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder if it will spray 14.5" inside of the pipe. :jester:


----------



## Canaan (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Wait till it gets into all the Box Stores out there, DIY'er are going to buy it and you can bet they will use it.


And we'll be the ones called in to fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Reminds me of this stuff. First time I ever saw it on TV I thought to myself "Who would ever buy crap like that?" Not a week later I was called out to repair a leak on a P-trap with this stuff sprayed all over it.


----------

